# LED Headlights On 17 Premier Hatch



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

What are the latest and best LED headlights for a 2017 Hatchback Premiere with projectors? Thank you.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GTR Ultra2 are probably still among the best of the LEDs available and the price reflects it.
They do require some heating and bending of the dust covers to fit, but the are super bright and work as well or better than all the rest .
9005 is the proper bulb. Most listings will say 9012, this is incorrect

All that said... An upgrade to 9011(HIR1) halogens are the best legal upgrade.

And an HID kit will give you better high beam distance than the LEDs will. The nature of the design of the LED "bulbs" makes the high beams lose a lot of distance


Edit: I've been using the GTRs for probably 30k miles now. And I'll be switching over to HID until I retrofit my headlights or set up an array of aftermarket driving lights


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

9011 as stated above are a good upgrade as well as 9005 Diode Dynamics SL1 bulbs.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> 9011 as stated above are a good upgrade as well as Diode Dynamics SL1 bulbs.


Do you run the SL1? I thing they require significant mods to the dust cap to use iirc


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes I currently run SL1 no mod needed everything fits behind the dust covers.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Appreciate it.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

is there just one bulb in these for the high and low and a little arm that flicks a shade up and down for the high beams? Or are there two separate bulbs?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

theshiftyjelly said:


> is there just one bulb in these for the high and low and a little arm that flicks a shade up and down for the high beams? Or are there two separate bulbs?


It’s 1 bulb which is a 9005 it’s a shutter inside the headlight that moves to provide highbeam/lowbeam.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes I can confirm the Diode Dynamics SL1 (size 9005) requires no modifications to the dustcaps. Only need to do a collar rotation on the bulb itself for one side (I forget if it is passenger or driver), and then strongarm it into the housing.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

marmalou said:


> Yes I can confirm the Diode Dynamics SL1 (size 9005) requires no modifications to the dustcaps. Only need to do a collar rotation on the bulb itself for one side (I forget if it is passenger or driver), and then strongarm it into the housing.


It’s the passenger side I totally forgot another that collar part.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I heard that Sealight has now come out with their X2's - its 100W (50+50) compared to the previous X1 60W (30+30). Supposed to fit inside the stock dust caps.








SEALIGHT X2 9005/HB3 LED Bulbs


【600% Brighter Than Halogen】 【1600FT Ultra Long Visibility】 【20 Years Lifespan】 【Incredible Reliable】 【Easy Installtion& 99% Fitment】




sealight-led.com


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

marmalou said:


> I heard that Sealight has now come out with their X2's - its 100W (50+50) compared to the previous X1 60W (30+30). Supposed to fit inside the stock dust caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

They're less than $50 now on Amazon with coupon. 



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CX18517/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_JYW06HPRT0BHQ7710163?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

damnnnn ...lucky Americans. That's a great deal all you will need to do is re-aim the headlights, probably one collar rotation too.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Ordered today. I'll follow up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

So are they 100w or 50w? LOL. Love the English as a second language listings.

They will definitely be brighter, and wider than stock, but there's no chance in hell they shine 1600ft in this car, or even as far as stock bulbs


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

marmalou said:


> damnnnn ...lucky Americans. That's a great deal all you will need to do is re-aim the headlights, probably one collar rotation too.


Why are we lucky? Can you not get them, or are they illegal? Cuz they be illegal in the States too....


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> So are they 100w or 50w? LOL. Love the English as a second language listings.
> 
> They will definitely be brighter, and wider than stock, but there's no chance in hell they shine 1600ft in this car, or even as far as stock bulbs


100w. 2 reviews for Cruzes with projectors saying they work great. No install issues at all. Worst case I'll send them back and reinstall the stock ones.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

theshiftyjelly said:


> Ordered today. I'll follow up.


Exciting!!


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Why are we lucky? Can you not get them, or are they illegal? Cuz they be illegal in the States too....


Lucky that it is easy to buy and for such a great price. These X2s aren't on Amazon right now and we would never see a $50 price cut on something so new. And whenever it does become available, the price in $CAD will surely be higher than the $USD conversion like always .

Aftermarket LEDs are still legal in Ontario, and I believe the whole of Canada.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

marmalou said:


> Lucky that it is easy to buy and for such a great price. These X2s aren't on Amazon right now and we would never see a $50 price cut on something so new. And whenever it does become available, the price in $CAD will surely be higher than the $USD conversion like always .
> 
> Aftermarket LEDs are still legal in Ontario, and I believe the whole of Canada.


technically we still fallow DOT regulations and replacing any halogen with anything else is against regulation since they changed it and the highway traffic act references DOT , but its not like anyones checking a lot of people have aftermarket ones and no one cares


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Put them in tonight. No issues so far. They fit under the dust caps. Only issue was getting cap to seat with that huge o-ring and limited working space. Took about 30 minutes to do both. Very pleased so far. They make the stock dim halogen look like a joke. Highly recommend so far. They even give you 2 gloves in the box.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow really nice! Wish these were an option for me before doing the $200 SL1s


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I can't tell from the images on the Amazon page, but how do you rotate the "bulb" or collar so they're properly aligned when installed? I know on the SL1s, there is a set screw hidden under the O-ring, but I can't see if that's the case, and the 2-Strokes are a kind of pull, turn and push back in.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

They're made so when you seat them and turn a quarter turn to lock them down the bulb ends up at 9 and 3 as per the instructions. Pretty easy actually.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

they dont look too much different than a SL1 wall shot but wall shots are subjective and its honestly hard to test and compare lights IMO. i have SL1 just because most people recommended them and i didnt want to cheap out so i got SL1 in the headlamps and SL1 in my foglights makes for quite the light spread to see deer on the sides. edit - forgot i got my dad all sealights for xmas totally recommend them too


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

👍


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They have the same artifact in the beam that all LEDs "bulbs" generate in these (and many) projectors. Since they don't generate light in the same pattern, and have opaque components of the assembly inside the projector that don't generate light they all create these illumination dead spots and/or shadows that halogens don't, and HIDs do far less.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> They have the same artifact in the beam that all LEDs "bulbs" generate in these (and many) projectors. Since they don't generate light in the same pattern, and have opaque components of the assembly inside the projector that don't generate light they all create these illumination dead spots and/or shadows that halogens don't, and HIDs do far less.
> View attachment 291174


I'm very pleased though. Miles better than the oems in my opinion. Much better lighting conditions now.


----------

